# New Sage owner



## woodyamr1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just joined, bought a Sage Dual Boiler any tips before the white gloves get here is greatly appreciated.

many thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Plug it in, turn it on, have a go.

Nothing to lose, and you may even be able to make a decent cup without waiting.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Some great hints and tips on the sage forum, have a scroll through and have some fun with it!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

With a traditional grinder it's really a plug and play machine. No need to touch the defaults. I use mine with an ek43 which requires extra attention to detail in the prep.

Enjoy.


----------

